# Quel format pour reformater un DDE en MAC ?



## Mike_p687 (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour 

J'ai acquis un disque dur externe Maxtor (Basics) et lorsque je l'ai branché, il s'affiche au nom de "untitled" et il y a quelques petits fichiers style une icône, etc.

Mais je ne peux pas encore y placer des fichiers etc.
Normal : Il est dit dans la fiche d'installation que les utilisateurs Macintosh doivent reformater le disque dur externe avec l'utilitaire de disque Apple.

OK, donc je lance l'utilitaire de disque, je sélectionne le DDE dans la colonne de gauche et je sélectionne Effacer

Là je dois donner un nom et sélectionner le *format* du volume.

C'est là que j'ai besoin de votre aide  Je ne veux pas faire de connerie et j'aimerais donc savoir quel format sélectionner parmi :

- Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse)
- MS-DOS (FAT) => Je suppose que ce ne sera pas celui là lol

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

Bonne journée


----------



## DeepDark (15 Février 2009)

HFS+ > Mac OS étendu journalisé 

Donc c'est pour une utilisation purement Mac?
Pas de transfert de fichiers Mac / Windoz?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour

S'il n'est pas possible d'écrire sur le disque, c'est qu'il est formaté en NTFS, système propriétaire de Microsoft, et que Mac OS X ne supporte nativement qu'en lecture.

En fait, tous les formats proposés par l'Utilitaire de disque sont utilisables sur Mac, chacun présentant des avantages et des inconvénients, et devant être choisi en fonction de l'usage qui sera fait du disque.

Le format MS-DOS (FAT) offre facilement une compatibilité assez bonne avec Windows. En contrepartie, la taille des fichiers est limitée à seulement 4Go (soit moins qu'une image de DVD), et de nombreuses fonctionnalités de Mac OS X (dont le système de prédilection est HFS+) ne sont pas, ou pas directement, supportées.

Pour une utilisation exclusivement sur Mac (ou sous Windows pourvu de logiciels supplémentaires idoines) il est donc préférable d'utiliser l'un des formats «Mac OS étendu».

La sensibilité à la casse (le fait de distinguer les majuscules et les minuscules dans les noms de fichiers et de dossiers) peut être intéressante si on en trouve l'utilisé. Toutefois l'utilisation de fichiers (programmes, notamment) créés sur des systèmes insensibles à la casses (ce qui est le cas le plus répandu) peut réserver de mauvaises surprises (dysfonctionnement d'applications).

La journalisation permet quant à elle de garder des informations supplémentaires relatives à l'enregistrement des données sur le disque. Cela dégrade très légèrement les performances du système, mais en cas de problème (erreurs d'écriture, extinction inopinée du Mac), ce dernier arrive le plus souvent rétablir la situation de manière transparente pour l'utilisateur.


Je te conseillerais donc d'opter pour le format «Mac OS étendu (journalisé)». C'est mon avis personnel, mais que tu n'es pas obligé de suivre.

_EDIT: grillé par DeepDark
_


----------



## Mike_p687 (15 Février 2009)

OK je vous remercie beaucoup pour vos réponses ! 

En effet, c'est un pour une utilisation exclusive Mac 

Merci bien pour toutes ces explications en détails Pa5cal =)


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Février 2009)

Hum... En me relisant je m'aperçois que ce que j'ai écrit pourrait être mal interprété:





PA5CAL a dit:


> Toutefois l'utilisation de fichiers (programmes, notamment) créés sur des systèmes insensibles à la casses (ce qui est le cas le plus répandu) peut réserver de mauvaises surprises (dysfonctionnement d'applications).


Il faut comprendre:

Toutefois l'utilisation de fichiers (programmes, notamment) créés sur des systèmes insensibles à la casse (ce qui est le cas le plus répandu) peut réserver de mauvaises surprises sur les systèmes utilisateurs sensibles à la casse (dysfonctionnement d'applications mal «ficelées»). Ce problème est par nature moins répandu sur les systèmes utilisateurs  insensibles à la casse.


----------

